# [Risolto] Problema scheda audio

## ilnanny

Salve ,ho due piccoli problemi con la periferica audio e (cosa veramnte strana) con la sola lettera "u accentata " della tastiera.

per quanto riguarda l'audio questi sono i risultati :

Risultati alsamixer:

 Card: HDA Intel 

 Chip: SigmaTel STAC9227

 Card: HDA ATI HDMI                

 Chip: ATI Generic

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda l'audio questi sono i risultati :

 

Ma esattamente cosa e' il problema? Ho piu' o meno lo stesso risultato per quanto riguarda /proc/asound/oss/sndstat ma l'audio funziona.

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda la lettera u... bè non sò proprio cosa fare .
> 
> Pensavo che fosse un problema hardware (tasto rotto) invece ieri ho ustao la stessa tastiera su un altro sistema operativo e funzionava bene.
> 
> ..mistero!

 

Ma in che senso non funziona? Da xorg o da console? Cosa ritorna il comando setxkbmap -query? Come si fa l'accento sulla u, ammesso che usi questo layout, in una tastiera italiana (essendo in svizzera uso la tastiera ch_fr)?

----------

## ilnanny

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma esattamente cosa e' il problema? Ho piu' o meno lo stesso risultato per quanto riguarda /proc/asound/oss/sndstat ma l'audio funziona.

 

Non riesco ad ascoltare nulla .

 *Quote:*   

> Ma in che senso non funziona? Da xorg o da console? 

 

Da xorg se clicco sul tasto non mi stampa nessun carattere.

 *Quote:*   

> Cosa ritorna il comando setxkbmap -query?

 

```

setxkbmap -query

rules:      evdev

model:      dell

layout:     it

```

 *Quote:*   

> Come si fa l'accento sulla u, ammesso che usi questo layout, in una tastiera italiana (essendo in svizzera uso la tastiera ch_fr)?

 

Tastiera qwerty con layout it

c'è un tasto apposito situato tra la 'à' e  il tasto enter/invio.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

> Non riesco ad ascoltare nulla .

 

Il comando cat /proc/asound/cards ritorna qualcosa? I moduli del kernel sono in caricati ed in uso?

Con alsamixer controlla che sia settata la scheda giusta e che i volumi non sia settati a Mute

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

> Tastiera qwerty con layout it
> 
> c'è un tasto apposito situato tra la 'à' e  il tasto enter/invio.

 

Non riesco a riprodurre l'errore. Prova comunque a cambiare il modello con il generico pc104 (setxkbmap -model pc104).

----------

## ilnanny

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il comando cat /proc/asound/cards ritorna qualcosa? I moduli del kernel sono in caricati ed in uso?
> 
> Con alsamixer controlla che sia settata la scheda giusta e che i volumi non sia settati a Mute

 

```

cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xdffdc000 irq 25

 1 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI

                      HDA ATI HDMI at 0xdfddc000 irq 26

```

 *Quote:*   

> .
> 
> Non riesco a riprodurre l'errore. Prova comunque a cambiare il modello con il generico pc104 (setxkbmap -model pc104).

 

è uguale a prima ,ci avevo già provato. ,vabè non è un gran problema.

pi che altro stò impazzendo con l'audio .

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Usi pulseaudio? dmesg riporta qualcosa di utile riguardo all'audio (dmesg | grep -i audio)? Sei siciuro che compe scheda principale sia settata quella Intel e non HDMI?

----------

## ilnanny

o cavolo!!   :Embarassed: ... avevo  impostato una scorciatoia da tastiera che includeva [Alt Gr + ù] e non riuscivo più ad utilizzare la ù accentata .

Chiedo venia per averti fatto perdere del tempo prezioso e ti ringrazio per la pazienza .

Per quanto riguarda l'audio ancora nulla ,ma stò facendo tutti i controlli possibili ,sperando che non abbia commesso qualche cavolata come con la tastiera..  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ilnanny

output completo :

```
cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version k5.0.7-gentoo.

```

```
cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xdffdc000 irq 25

 1 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI

                      HDA ATI HDMI at 0xdfddc000 irq 26

```

```
cat /proc/asound/devices

  2: [ 1- 3]: digital audio playback

  3: [ 1- 0]: hardware dependent

  4: [ 1]   : control

  5: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback

  6: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture

  7: [ 0- 1]: digital audio playback

  8: [ 0- 2]: digital audio capture

  9: [ 0- 2]: hardware dependent

 10: [ 0]   : control

 33:        : timer

```

```
cat /proc/asound/timers

G0: system timer : 10000.000us (10000000 ticks)

P0-0-0: PCM playback 0-0-0 : SLAVE

P0-0-1: PCM capture 0-0-1 : SLAVE

P0-1-0: PCM playback 0-1-0 : SLAVE

P0-2-1: PCM capture 0-2-1 : SLAVE

P0-2-3: PCM capture 0-2-3 : SLAVE

P1-3-0: PCM playback 1-3-0 : SLAVE

```

```
cat /proc/asound/pcm

00-00: STAC9227 Analog : STAC9227 Analog : playback 1 : capture 1

00-01: STAC9227 Digital : STAC9227 Digital : playback 1

00-02: STAC9227 Alt Analog : STAC9227 Alt Analog : capture 2

01-03: Generic Digital : Generic Digital : playback 1

```

```

lspci | grep audio 

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5400/6300/7300 Series]

```

```
lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_intel          32768  5

snd_hda_codec          90112  3 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_idt

snd_hda_core           61440  4 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_idt

snd_pcm                81920  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core

snd                    65536  17 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_timer,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec_idt

```

```
modprobe snd_hda_intel
```

..niente,  ricompilo il kernel stando attento a alla parte audio .

----------

## sabayonino

Nella compilazione del kernel , pulseaudio richiede un buffer minimo di 2Mb

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio#Kernel

```
Device Drivers  --->

    <*> Sound card support  --->

        <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

            (2048) Pre-allocated buffer size for HD-audio driver

```

Se non erro dovrebbe essere questa opzione qua : CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=<size>

Valori inferiori (di solito inseriti nella configurazione generica iniziale) portano a malfunzioanemnti audio.

----------

## ilnanny

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> Nella compilazione del kernel , pulseaudio richiede un buffer minimo di 2Mb
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio#Kernel
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie mille .

Ma se richiede un buffer minimo chissà perchè di default non è settato .(era settato a 64) .

Comunque grazie a te e a fedeliallalinea che siete sempre  disponibile L'audio è tornato.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

> Ma se richiede un buffer minimo chissà perchè di default non è settato .. Va bene .

 

Perche' non tutti usano pulseaudio

----------

## ilnanny

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *ilnanny wrote:*   Ma se richiede un buffer minimo chissà perchè di default non è settato .. Va bene . 
> 
> Perche' non tutti usano pulseaudio

 

Potrei utilizzare solo alsa ? se si potresti indicarmi una semplice guida o darmi qualche dritta .Grazie ancora.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

> Potrei utilizzare solo alsa ? se si potresti indicarmi una semplice guida o darmi qualche dritta .Grazie ancora.

 

Per la cronaca io uso pulseaudio, comunque nel wiki trovi la guida per alsa https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA

----------

## ilnanny

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *ilnanny wrote:*   Potrei utilizzare solo alsa ? se si potresti indicarmi una semplice guida o darmi qualche dritta .Grazie ancora. 
> 
> Per la cronaca io uso pulseaudio, comunque nel wiki trovi la guida per alsa https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA

 

Si grazie è quella che ho seguito anche io ,ma dopo che compilo xfe4 mi ritrovo con qualcosa di pulse audio.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ilnanny wrote:*   

> Si grazie è quella che ho seguito anche io ,ma dopo che compilo xfe4 mi ritrovo con qualcosa di pulse audio.

 

In che senso, ti ritrovi pulseaudio installato? Se si puoi controllare con equery d pulseaudio per capire quale pacchetto ha pulse come dipendenza

----------

## ilnanny

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *ilnanny wrote:*   Si grazie è quella che ho seguito anche io ,ma dopo che compilo xfe4 mi ritrovo con qualcosa di pulse audio. 
> 
> In che senso, ti ritrovi pulseaudio installato? Se si puoi controllare con equery d pulseaudio per capire quale pacchetto ha pulse come dipendenza

 

credo che fosse un plugin del pannello di xfce4  'xfce-extra/xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin'

in realtà ho ripulito quasi tutto da xfce4 lasciando thunar  e mi sono configurato openbox .

Devo aspettare ancora un pò prima di cambiare pc e lo voglio tenere reattivo .

Prima avevo installato xfce4 con tutti i softwares extra

----------

